# Why do a ssk when you can simply p2tog?



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive. 
Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


I am with you. But I never do ssk, I do SKP...this is slip 1 stitch, knit 1 stitch, the psso (pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch). This is used a lot in Estonian lace knitting and is a left leaning decrease.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

SSK and 2tog are 2 different stitches. One leans left, the other leans right.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


I am thinking exactly as you are Dusti. To me it looks like K2 together, through back of stitches.

Not saying I am correct. It's just the way I see it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


SSK correctly done is slip *knitwise* one stitch off the left needle to the right needle, slip *knitwise* the second stitch off the left needle to the right needle. Insert your left needle tip through these two stitches on their front legs, and then using the right needle tip you will knit these two stitches together through the back loops (legs). This will make a left slanting decrease.

This is the original instructions on the SSK technique. However, there are "modern" knitters who do not follow the old ways of knitting and have decided that they will slip the second stitch purlwise. This is not the original way to perform this SSK.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, got it! Still seems like a long way home to me.LOL


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I've often thought the same thing, but since I'm still new to knitting, I just do what the pattern says. Doesn't really take more time once you get used to it.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

I am knitting continental and just knit 2 together through back loop. Your opinion pls.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The SSK slants to the left, while a simple K2tog slants right or follows a straight line, depending on how it's used. You'll see both stitches used often in lace patterns--or at either edge of a leaf pattern, for example.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


Purl 2TOG will not replicate SSK but SL1, K1, PSSO or K2TOG TBL will.
When you do SSK, you are re-positioning the stitches so they lean to the left then you K into the back loops of the 2 stitches.
The best way to see what happens with each of these decreases is to Cast On about 30 stitches and work a few rows of Stocking Stitch, ending with a Purl row, then try all of the different decreases with a few stitches between. 
Now work a few more rows so you can get a better look at the decreases.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


No, you leave them on the right needle and insert the left needle in the FRONT of the stitches and knit from the right needle, leaving the stitch on the right needle. The two stitches are similar, but work on opposite sides of the fabric.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I understand that, but there is no mention of knitting in the back of anything according to the pattern that is using this stitch. Wouldn't that be stated in their stitch guide...that they want you to knit thru the back loops? Most patterns I worked generally did. Not that I am working this pattern but that I am following it as it was employed in a pattern mentioned on this board the other day. If I WERE to be working this pattern, I wouldn't knit thru the back loops at all simply because it is not mentioned in the pattern. I tend to follow what the designer wants seeing as how I liked what the designer came up with. 
I don't think these things are set in stone and I applaud that or there would be no America today. I just posted this because I thought maybe a typo was involved in the definition for SSK. I never came across it till now. So now I know the designer meant what she wrote. 
You all know me, I only knit or make dolls. I have no interest in making sweaters or scarfs and so never came across SSK in any doll pattern I've followed. But it is an interesting stitch to mull over and certainly was enlightening. Thanks all for your input!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written: 

Slip 1 st, slip 2nd st purlwise, knit these 2 sts together.

Exactly how would YOU work it? Now I 'm even more curious.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dusti said:


> One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written:
> 
> Slip 1 st, slip 2nd st purlwise, knit these 2 sts together.
> 
> Exactly how would YOU work it? Now I 'm even more curious.


Here is how you knit the two slipped stitches, regardless of whether they are slipped knitwise or one each way:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Hilary. That pic explains it.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I've always slipped knitwise, slipped knitwise, transferred back to L needle, and knit in the front. They're right, it doesn't say knit the two in the back. I always wondered why it isn't simply K2tog also. Hilary4, thank you for your picture, now I know how I should do it!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Well I understand that, but there is no mention of knitting in the back of anything according to the pattern that is using this stitch. Wouldn't that be stated in their stitch guide...that they want you to knit thru the back loops?
> 
> When you insert your left needle into the front of the two slipped stitches on the right needle, the right needle is automatically in the back loops of these stitches, so no need to mention it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written:
> ...


So now I can replace my stitches back onto the left needle so I can knit them instead of doing a SSK in the middle of my Dead Fish Hat. I was about to do the same as Hilary- actually it placed on my table but decided to read all the posts first.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

To get the same slant as SSK you would need to K2 tog tbl (K2 together through back of loop). 

SSK is a newer version than the K2 tog tbl which was used in England and Australia since I started knitting many moons ago.

When I tried to do SSK I found it a difficult stitch to perform and so my LYS advised me to do K2 tog tbl you get the same slant.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I do too when it needs to slope to the left


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I slip two knitwise, slip the left needle through the front of both and knit off; gets a left-leaning decrease and is quicker.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I understood ssk to be slip next two stitches one at a time on to right hand needle, then knit together purlwise, but I couldn't get the purlwise bit, so I tried to imagine what the stitch would look like and believe that it is the same effect as knitting two together through the back of the loop. So this is the way I do it and it looks fine.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

It means sl 1, knit 1, then slip the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch with left hand needle, this leans one way, k2 tog. leans the other way, useful when doing raglan sleeve decreases. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes! I am astounded- I have always just k2tbl instead of SSK but I have just done a little swatch as you suggested with 4 different versions and I have 4 very different results- soo interesting- love to learn different things. Thank you !


Aggie May said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> It means sl 1, knit 1, then slip the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch with left hand needle, this leans one way, k2 tog. leans the other way, useful when doing raglan sleeve decreases. Hope this makes sense.


Sorry Dawn. Slip 1 knit 1 would be written s1k1. This is slip two then purl, them but as I pointed out earlier, and so have other KPs, the same effect can be achieved by knitting two together through the back of the stitches, which is also written k2togb.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I stand corrected, the one I quoted is sl 1 psso, which stands for pass the slipped stitch over.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit two together through the back of the stitches


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wrong again, should have written, sl 1 k1, psso.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, s1k1psso - Slip 1 knit 1 pass slip stitch over. I thought that might be what you meant. I think most KPs have so much knowledge of these abbreviations it is easy to think of the wrong one.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure that some of these designers actually knit, they know the theory but don't practice it. It's the same with dress designers and interior designers some draw a picture of what they want it to look like then leave it up to their workroom staff to work out how to do it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?
> ...


That's the way I see it too.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

There has been quite a bit of discussion regarding the ssk so I won't be labor the point. The ssk decrease mirrors the k2tog. It leans left while k2tog leans right. This is very obvious in sock knitting on toe decreases. In lace knitting, the paired decreases appear different depending on the placement of the yarn overs. The point of slipping as if to KNIT turns the base of the stitch so the left arm of each stitch is to the front. Then when you knit the two together from the BACK of the stitches the first stitch sits nicely on top of the second. If knitting combined continental style the ssk is already set up but the k2tog needs stitch leg change.

Nancy in FL


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, I am a leftie, so I will add to the "confusion." When I need to knit 2tog, I have to do my version of ssk. I knit two together thru the front loops and then for ssk, I just knit 2tog. How is that for confusion. Trial and error have taught me that this works as well as anything else.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


I like your way and still do the SKP instead of the SSK. I think the SKP is much easier and faster.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


I don't necessarily consider myself modern knitter, but because the owner of my LYS told me to do the ssk by slipping the second stitch purlwise I do it that way. After making numerous lace shawls the ssk with a purlwise slip just comes naturally now.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

RydersMum said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?
> ...


I had trouble picturing this but am working a pattern now that calls for the ssk. I've gotten used to it now knitting in the opposite direction, so to speak. But it does leave a left slanted stitch. And I think all really lacy patterns are pretty. Can't wait to finish my WIP. But had to put on hold for a baby blanket.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

This gives a nice picture of how it is done:


----------



## HappyKnitter5 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. I posted the question several days ago and am still confused. I have not started the pattern. It is "Easy Lace Cow" by Kim Guzman and I got the pattern from e-Patterns Central.com. Very nice pattern.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

The main difference to the two decreases is where the lean. I just finished a baby sleep sack, or cacoon, and it was needed to make the bottom curve in from both sides,on the same line. The ssk leans to the left as you are knitting and the k2toether leans to the right. To decrease with the k2 together you would have to do it at the begining of each row causing the shaping to be "off" by one row. Hope I haven't muddied the waters.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


my pattern abbreviations of ssk, tell you to slip one stitch knitwise ,knit one ,pass knitted stitch to right hand needle and slip second stitch over the first.So now I'm confused,I watched the you tube link and that was different too.Think I like the idea of slipping the first two stitches one at a time to right hand needle knit wise,replacing on left hand needle and knitting the two together through the back of the loops best....so will try this.


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This has been very helpful - I just realized I've been doing it wrong! I've been putting the left needle into the stitches from the bottom of the 1st one slipped, so I've been doing that part backwards. I'm going to have to remember that for the future!

If you want something you can print out to show you how it's done (YouTube is great, but not always handy when I'm knitting), check this link: https://www.lionbrand.com/faq/80.html?www=1&lbc=&language=


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Frannyward said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?
> ...


I'm glad to see other people have had the same thought I did about this! ssk & k2together seem to be identical to me. I can't even see how one "leans left" and the other "leans right". I checked out videos, but they still look identical. I just tried to ssk & hope that it did whatever it was supposed to...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I'll put my 2 cents in... when I first did the stitch I noticed that my instructions were essentially knitting 2 together through the back loop... so that is what I have done for that stitch.. now there are those who say it lays flatter if you acutally slip both stitches separtely and then knit them together.. I'm with you unless its part of the design like in the raglan sleeve I don't see where it makes a lot of differance.. since taking the lace workshop I really like the SKP so that is what I do now... its pretty and lays flat.. you slip one stitch.. knit the next then pass the slip stitch over..


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Watch this video and you will see the difference between k2tog and ssk.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I also believe it will look different. On a ssk. I slip the first stitch knit wise and the second stitch purl wise. But as long as your consistenet and like the look... Who cares. Be creative.


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

amen


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


No. You leave them on the right hand needle, insert the left hand needle into the front of the two stitches and then knit them together. This link will explain and show you:


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

I do the slips as mentioned (one K-wise, one P-wise), then, leaving the stitches on the right needle, throw the yarn under then over the end of the right needle, stick the left needle into the 2 sts from the left and lift them over the yarn. Don't know if this is "right" or not, but it's easy and fast and seems to look fine in the Entrelac hats I've been making.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


After you slip the two stitches knitwise separately to the right needle, slip the left needle in front of the two stitches and knit.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Well I understand that, but there is no mention of knitting in the back of anything according to the pattern that is using this stitch. Wouldn't that be stated in their stitch guide...that they want you to knit thru the back loops?
> ...


----------



## mpetros (Dec 9, 2012)

Wish I could learn to knit continental. Just can't get the hang of it. And all my "throwing" seems like so much wasted energy in movement. I thought it would be easy for me to transition to continental since I am left-handed, but noooooo, not the case at all.


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

I agree with the ladies above; I knit two together thru the back...gives a left leaning decrease, then knit together at the other end to give you a right leaning decrease....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well I'll put my 2 cents in... when I first did the stitch I noticed that my instructions were essentially knitting 2 together through the back loop... so that is what I have done for that stitch.. now there are those who say it lays flatter if you acutally slip both stitches separtely and then knit them together.. I'm with you unless its part of the design like in the raglan sleeve I don't see where it makes a lot of differance.. since taking the lace workshop I really like the SKP so that is what I do now... its pretty and lays flat.. you slip one stitch.. knit the next then pass the slip stitch over..


Thst is what I always used to do but it is the sl1 k1 psso that others talked about earlier- I tend to do SSK now but your one was our default left leaning decrease for donkeys years.


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

I do the alternate continental its like holding a crochet hook and you don't have to curl your fingers to purl I found it on utub and practice a lot you will get to enjoy it be fore warned the sts will be on the needle backwards and you will be knitting threw the back loop to keep the sts straight 
have fun :lol:


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


So I did exactly this and I must be doing something wrong... They all lean to the left... I need to watch how these are done....

KnitFreedom, here I come!! LOVE Liat!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, pretty amazing how a stitch is translated from one person to another. Still, I would follow the designers definition for how she wants the stitch worked. 
Like I said , she wants it this way:

Slip 1 st, slip the next st purlwise, knit these two sts tog.

I would slip BOTH sts purlwise (like she asked for) then knit the two tog. Of course now after reading all the posts here I have gathered that once the 2 sts are slipped from the left needle to the right needle, they don't go back but are worked thru the back loops. Phew! Took a while, didn't it?


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just had an "ah-ha" moment!!

I've been knitting my stitches wrong!! That's why ALL my decreases look the same!!

I've been knitting my knit stitches from the back!! Insert my right needle through the stitch from the right and grabbing the yarn that way!! It seems I need to knit the stitch from the left!! (Insert my right needle from the left and grab the yarn that way). 

When I tried it, I got the lean I was looking for !! 

Learn something new from this forum EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

I love aha moments


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate K2tog and SSKP instead now and forevermore!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aren't those ah-ha moments great. So now you can get your decreases slanting the correct way YEAH!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Frannyward said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?
> ...


Hi Frannyward and Dusti. I also think it is the same as a K2togtbl. I do it this way most often. I have just finished a project with a lace leaf motif, and the pattern designer suggested doing it as slip one as to knit, replace on left needle and k2togtbl. This did produce a smoother look, and closer to the mirror image of a k2tog. But, imho, if you like what it looks like, do it however it works and is comfortable for you.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


 No, Dusti, you do NOT put them back on the left needle to knit together. You slip them to the right needle, then slip the left needle tip into them from the left side, and knit them together. It changes the way the stitch slants, and adds to the pattern.

here is a link to the explanation with drawings for it: http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/80.html?language=


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Find ZOE's post, she siad it best. Yes, the result is very subtle, bjt also very important. When decreasing for a shaped sweater the direction of the slants is oh so important ... think back to sewing garments and how
darts helped shape curves. If doing waist shaping you want one side decrease to point center, then on other side you want the decrease to also point to the center ... that is why the "direction of the slant, right or left, is very important."


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


It puts a different slant on the subject. Humor!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Knit-faced says that "..the results are subtle..." and that's the key: Yes, agreed that K2togtbl and SSK both lean left, but you'll see a (to me: a huge difference; to others a) small or subtle difference:

Watch these 2 vids one after the other:
http://wn.com/Knit_Two_Together_Through_Back_Loop_k2togtbl






Both lean left, but in the first example you'll note that there appears to be a prominent 'bar' which occurs every other row with the left leg of the st laying on top of the work along the dec edge, while in the second vid, the decrease is a more evenly matched row or edge, like the K2tog, the right-leaning decs. (those sts along the right also appear slightly larger and misshapen as if they've been stretched: I've got a Bookmark somewhere about how to avoid that but don't want to take the time to look up that off-topic thread this minute. I think it's something about not pushing the 2 sts to be combined fully onto the shaft of your needle past the taper; at least that's what I do,)

I also find that leaving the second st in a 'slip purl-wise direction' leaves a bit more of its base showing underneath the top st which was slipped knit-wise; some yarns allowing this to be more obvious than others. Slipping both sts knit-wise twists the right, leading leg of the second st underneath the first, out of sight.
If you really analyze it, in K2togtbl, the sts are caught tog more along their right side legs, allowing the left leg to 'hang free' and is a bit more visible - the thicker the yarn the more visible. 
When the SSK is worked, the sts are caught along their top edges and held together there, allowing both legs to lay down more evenly against the fabric of the work. To me, this creates a more evenly matched dec to a K2tog, right-leaning dec.

As Dowager explains:
"You do NOT put them back on the left needle to knit together. You slip each to the right needle, then slip the left needle tip into them from the left side, and knit them together. It changes the way the stitch slants, and adds to the pattern."
Nice good closeup in your post:
http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/80.html?language=

Just adding for the text portion to the above - slip the left needle across in FRONT of the sts on the right needle - This is what designer Lily Chin explains so beautifully in her Shortcuts workshops.

Again as, Knit-faced said, often it is about the subtlety in the details but many of us do care about seeing the perfection in the details that amount to the 'whole' of a project when completed.
Bobbie R


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> I am knitting continental and just knit 2 together through back loop. Your opinion pls.


I do just the same. I have several knitting books that use this instead of SSK and show it in the book as an alternative. I suppose it doesn't matter how you do it as long as they lay the direction needed.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

After slipping the 2 sts, I stick the left ndl thru the front of the 2 sts on the right ndl and k them from that position. 
Result: Left leaning decrease, same as k2 tog thru back loop

Other times, I stick the right ndl left towards right thru the fronts of the second st on left ndl and first sts and k them as usual
Result: Right leaning decrease.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yes i agree with you. what's the point. i also just purl 2 together


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you knit two stitches together through the back loop you will have the same left slanted decrease also if you do the old sl1,k1,psso it does the same thing just use whatever you like that produces the same slant


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I don't have an answer for that pattern, but I have found that the newer patterns are written up differently. example I was knitting a cowl, it said cast on 50 st. then row 1 you k, row 2 p row 3 p and for 4 knit and repeat these four rows etc etc. Well after I did the first set it came out to knit2 purl 2 , whats up with that. this is no time to confuse an old lady, I can manage that pretty much by myself. Anyone else find things like these.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?
> ...


This is what I do instead of SSK and it works out exactly the same. I've never tried purling - I would think that would be inconsistent with the rest of the row.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I am knitting a scarf right now that calls for a ssk and then a k2tog and you can certainly see the pattern it makes with one stitch leaning left and the next one leaning right. Without the ssk, I don't think the pattern would be all that pretty.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I do continental knitting and I've tried it both ways. It
looks the same when I ssk, or k 2 tog.putting my right
needle in the back. I get the same look. Knitting 2 tog\
is a lot faster.


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

When you slip a stitch knitwise, it gets turned around. I do SSK as slip a stitch (knitwise) twice, then EITHER return them to the first needle and K2tog, OR insert the left needle into the two so you can K2 tog. It DOES make a difference - if I k2tog and SSK, it causes a sort of V where the two lean rightward and leftward. If you SSK and then K2tog, the result will be a "mountain" instead of a "valley" between the two.


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

I started a shawl that had many "SSK's" in it. At one point I switched over to K2togtbl just because its faster. After many rows I discovered my SSK rows had more structure and the eyelet holes held their shape where the eyelet holes made by the K2togtbl were looser and seemed droopy. Both slants were the same from both stitches. I frogged the rows done with the K2togtbl and returned to SSK only. Maybe it is just my knitting, I don't know. But I will only use SSK when called for now.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, will give it another try. thanx


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

What amazing knowledge lives on KP!

pzoe


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> Why not simply do a purl 2tog?? Isn't that what it's replicating anyway? (I have a funny feeling I am missing some subtlety, here). lol ...hmmm, now wondering if the directive was a typo?


I have learned to knit exactly as pattern calls for because as explained by a few others one is a right leaning stitch and the other is a left leaning stitch and both types can be called for especially when knitting a lacey patteren. I think the subtley is which way is the stitch supposed to lean? That's why it is easier to just knit according to the pattern.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I combined all the different ways I've found regarding SSKs. Amazing. They are all here but one, and that's in TechKnitter's latest blog. It's for lace, I think.

Slip slip knit or SSK is a basic way to decrease stitches. It makes a decrease that slants to the left and is often paired with knit two together, which is a right-slanting decrease.

Until very recently, I didn't think different types of decreases mattered. Then I tried knitting with ribbon yarn, and even though I'm making a simple lace pattern, the difference between k2tog and ssk SHOUTED at me!

I found a couple of different ways to do an ssk:

1) sl 2 sts knitwise 1 at a time (changes their orientation), put them back on the LH needle & knit together thru back loops;

2) Elizabeth Zimmermann and Meg Swansen: This one lays a bit flatter and more closely matches the right slanting knit two together (k2tog). You slip the first stitch as if to knit, the second stitch as if to purl, then come in from the left and knit the two together. (my favorite)

3) sl 1 knitwise, k 1, psso

4) k2tog thru back loop (I only ever saw this one 1 place)(this is actually my favorite but I don't trust it)(No, I don't know why!).

Great site that clearly shows what decreases (L) go with what decreases (R):
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/decreases

As I was meandering around on the web, somewhere or other I came across these amazing decreases. I wish she had done this for increases.
http://superneedle.typepad.com/superneedle_knits/2005/02/click_to_see_la.html


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

It's not a regular decrease. k2 tog keeps the sts going the same as pattern. ssk turns the sts the other way. try it for a couple of rows on scrap and see what happens.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> heidisoma said:
> 
> 
> > I am knitting continental and just knit 2 together through back loop. Your opinion pls.
> ...


Me too


----------



## xplorer95 (Jan 2, 2013)

ssk the way my directions have read is slip the two stitches to the right needle and then knit them as a purl stitch in other words knit them from the front of the stitches. At least I think that is what the directions are saying and that is how I do them. When making dish cloths the ssk stitch is used a lot sure hope that helps you all.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have read some of the post since I added my two cents. I read the ssk as slip one stitch onto needle, slip the next one on, pass the first stich over the second, knit the next stitch from your other needle, pass the second slipped stitch over the one you just knitted. I've always just slipped the stitch as if I had been knitting it, I didn't "purl" or go to the back of the stitch to slip it over. It's a very neat way to do a decrease.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

SSK versus K2tog matters in lace and Aran knitting when a flow or form in a direction is important rather than the number of decreases. In other types of knitting it makes little difference.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate to keep bringing this up again because it seems like I keep repeating myself but I am quite curious now as to how you would interpret what it is the "DESIGNER" wants when she writes up her SSK this way:

slip 1 st, sl the next st PURLWISE, knit these 2 sts tog.

I think she wants both sts worked purlwise, right? Or just work the first one kintwise and the 2nd one purlwise? Again I am not talking about the way it's supposed to be done, but what the designer actually wants done here for this particular pattern.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

I read it as being sl1 kw, then the next one sl1 pw. She is taking for granted that you will slip knitwise unless told to sl1 purlwise.
If you have a good picture of the pattern where you can see the actual stitches, try it both ways and see which way looks most like hers.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

oh goodness i have been doing it wrong -- i slipped the 1st stitch knitwise and then the 2nd stitch purlwise and then knit in the back -- i will have to modify it to slip both of them knitwise and then knit in the back

i learned something new today ... can i go back to bed?


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Oh no, the world is at an end! Off to purl purgatory for you, my dear! ROFLOL :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW the comparision asked about are quite different. ssk is done on a knit row ans p2tog on a purl row. So apart from all the differences of slants, support etc is the fact that one will look like a knit from the front and the other a purl. so they can't be used interchangeablly even if you don't care about the slant. Unless of course the orginal poster meant k2tog,


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Dusti said:


> One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written:
> 
> Slip 1 st, slip 2nd st purlwise, knit these 2 sts together.
> 
> Exactly how would YOU work it? Now I 'm even more curious.


According to Maggie Righetti's knitting reference book, Knitting in Plain English, the SSK is as follows:

Sl 1 knitwise, Sl the next stitch knitwise. Insert the *left* needle into the *front* of these 2 stitches *together*. Knit on the right hand needle.

The *ONLY* alternate stitch that *is* identical is slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch. Here's why:

Both stitches will give you 2 stitches decreased into 1 stitch. On both the 1st stitch is slipped knitwise. Both have the 1st of the 2 stitches used open (not twisted) at the base of the stitch.

If you try to substitute K2TBL the stitches will end up twisted. Instead, by slipping knitwise, you put the twist on each stitch separately, then when you finish either stitch (SSK or SKPSSO) the stitches are properly aligned and the base of the 1st stitch is open. With very thin yarn, these differences might not seem important, but with larger yarn (like a heavy worsted or chunky) the K2TBL will not lie as flat as an SSK.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking. Work a few rows by doing it both ways I'm sure you will see the difference. I think SSK if done properly leaves a very clean looking stitch.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

i always thought that it was because of it slanting


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

It does have to do with the slanting. I ask really pay attention when doing a lace pattern with a very distinct pattern. It will make a difference. If it is not intricate, I do the K2TB (knit 2 together through the back loop)


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

heidisoma said:


> I am knitting continental and just knit 2 together through back loop. Your opinion pls.


Ditto


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


I think those directions are wrong. You slip both stitches KNITwise, slide them back onto the left-hand needle and then knit both stitches together through the BACK loop.

Essentially, this gives you the same left-leaning decrease you get with skpsso.

When you purl two together on the wrong side, the right-side decrease is the same right-leaning decrease you get when you knit two together.


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

Look at the way the stitches are "stacked" - this creates a ridge as an "outline" for leaves or lace.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

To Angie Mae, love the rose, did you paint it? I love roses and paint them often. Just wondering. Mari Ann from MO.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...but you ARE supposed to put them both back on the left hand needle so you can knit them together, right?


Not necessarily...you insert the left needle into the two slipped stitches and knit them off that way. Also, you don't always slip them as if to purl. Usually, unless specifically told to slip purlwise, you slip as if to knit.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting about doing the SSK with first stitch knitwise, second stitch purlwise. I learned (and many patterns stipulate) slip both stitches purlwise unless directed otherwise. Then they say, slip both stitches knitwise. Have never seen anything about knitting into the back of the stitches. Not sure what difference that makes, but definitely the SSK orients the stitches differently than a K2tog. SSKs are usually used at the beginning of a row and the K2tog at the end when decreasing at each end for shaping purposes.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://verypink.com/2010/03/13/video-slip-slip-knit-ssk/

This is how I do the SSK


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

heidisoma said:


> I am knitting continental and just knit 2 together through back loop. Your opinion pls.


YUP, if you knit through the FRONT leg, then you can k2tog from the BACK leg BUT....then, when you K2tog, you need to remember to do THAT one from the FRONT.

If you just do them consistently, you'll get your R or L slant decrease!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I am doing a pattern that says yarn to front, slip 2 stitches knitwise, insert left needle into those 2 stitches that are now on the right needle and then yarn over to knit those 2 stitches together. By the way this yarn over leaves a hole but by doing the stitches this way it looks like a chain or stockinette stitch besides the holes. It makes a very pretty pattern, as my yarn overs are on the diagonal.

As to the left and right leaning stitches, they usually lean towards the middle of the garment.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Dusti said:


> One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written:
> 
> Slip 1 st, slip 2nd st purlwise, knit these 2 sts together.
> 
> Exactly how would YOU work it? Now I 'm even more curious.


You are slipping 2 stitches to the right hand needle, how would you knit them together?

I would slip the first stitch as if to knit, the 2nd stitch as if to purl and -- insert left needle in stitches front loops and knit through the back loops which are already on the right needle and your yarn is in back where it normally is for a knit stitch.

I slip both stitches as if to knit unless the pattern says differently - insert left needle in stitches in front and knit through the back loops which are already on the right needle. SSK slip, slip, knit

Here is a video: 
https://www.lionbrand.com/faq/80.html?www=1&lbc=&language=


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought the SSK and SKP were different. SSK is slip, slip, knit and SKP is slip, knit, pass over. And I have another one for you. I'm teaching myself entrelac and how to knit backward so I don't have to keep turning my work. VERY interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

afoster said:


> I thought the SSK and SKP were different. SSK is slip, slip, knit and SKP is slip, knit, pass over. And I have another one for you. I'm teaching myself entrelac and how to knit backward so I don't have to keep turning my work. VERY interesting.


only way to do enterlac thats for sure.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

afoster said:


> I thought the SSK and SKP were different. SSK is slip, slip, knit and SKP is slip, knit, pass over. And I have another one for you. I'm teaching myself entrelac and how to knit backward so I don't have to keep turning my work. VERY interesting.


I admire you, afoster. Learning to knit backward is on my "let's see how badly I can frustrate myself" list. I love entrelac, and enjoy doing it the traditional way, but would LOVE not having to keep turning. Good luck.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> afoster said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the SSK and SKP were different. SSK is slip, slip, knit and SKP is slip, knit, pass over. And I have another one for you. I'm teaching myself entrelac and how to knit backward so I don't have to keep turning my work. VERY interesting.
> ...


I just stop and think how I would purl on the front and try to reverse to do it from the back. Seems to be working. I've found I knit a little looser doing it this way. And to me it seems harder to knit backward than to purl. I'm doing a baby blanket in red and white for a friend and having fun (if I don't have many interruptions, if you know what I mean).


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

See the answer by 5mmdpns
It's the most succinct. U use different ways to decrease because you want the right LEANING....either leftmost stitch on top=right lean; or rightmost stitch on top=left lean


Dusti said:


> One more question, going by the definition for the SSK I read abouit the other day, see below as written:
> 
> Slip 1 st, slip 2nd st purlwise, knit these 2 sts together.
> 
> Exactly how would YOU work it? Now I 'm even more curious.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

afoster said:


> RobbiD said:
> 
> 
> > afoster said:
> ...


I certainly do know what you mean! Hopefully, this summer, after I finish Christening outfit I am making for a grandchild due in June, I can find the time to "frustrate" myself a little before tackling Christmas gifts- hee hee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I don't get this stitch "ssk." I saw it mentioned in a post the other day but have never worked it. Ssk is supposed to stand for: slip 1 stitch, slip the 2nd stitch purlwise then knit the 2 sts together. Out of curiosity I tried doing it and when I did I thought...well what's the point of slipping stitches off one needle only to have to put them back on so you can knit those same two stitches together as per its directive.
> ...


This is the way I do it also. Just like the way it looks because I am usually using it on a lace pattern or decreasing in line and it is much neater looking. Just my opinion. We all do things the way we feel is best!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

I taught myself to knit backwards about 6 years ago, for the same reason as you! It saves a lot of wear and tear on your hands and nerves, not having to turn a big bulky piece of knitting every 10 or 12 stitches. 
Besides that, it is a fun thing to learn, and now when knitting stockinette, I knit backwards on the purl rows. 
I was surprised how easily I mastered knitting backwards, and, since I love Entrelac, it was a very good thing for me to learn. 
What is really funny, as easy as that was, I have a horrible time trying to learn to knit Continental! Even funnier, is the fact that I can do it IF I am knitting fairisle, and to a certain point, when knitting stockinette, but have driven myself crazy, and given up trying to learn to purl Continental style! Yes, I have watched many videos of people doing it, but my brain refuses to cooperate!
I have severe Fibromyalgia, and there is some things that my brain cannot handle, and I have to learn to live with that.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah they are right. It all has to do with the slant as in raglan sleeves.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Oh my, run watch some videos on it, and just do it, it is so very simple to do once you train your brain by doing it over and over! You will be so glad you did.
If the first video you watch doesn't help, go to another one. I watched about 6 different videos before I found one done in a way I could understand it. Once you learn it and see how simple it is to do, you will find yourself wondering why you were ever afraid of it.
Believe me, if I could learn to knit backwards, anyone can learn to do it!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

and I do the opposite, my backward stitches turn out tighter! 
Keep doing it and it will get easier and soon be the natural thing to do.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Studio Knitter said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards about 6 years ago, for the same reason as you! It saves a lot of wear and tear on your hands and nerves, not having to turn a big bulky piece of knitting every 10 or 12 stitches.
> Besides that, it is a fun thing to learn, and now when knitting stockinette, I knit backwards on the purl rows.
> I was surprised how easily I mastered knitting backwards, and, since I love Entrelac, it was a very good thing for me to learn.
> What is really funny, as easy as that was, I have a horrible time trying to learn to knit Continental! Even funnier, is the fact that I can do it IF I am knitting fairisle, and to a certain point, when knitting stockinette, but have driven myself crazy, and given up trying to learn to purl Continental style! Yes, I have watched many videos of people doing it, but my brain refuses to cooperate!
> I have severe Fibromyalgia, and there is some things that my brain cannot handle, and I have to learn to live with that.


I knit Continental and purl different than most people. One lady watched me for a while and commented on it. I asked if I was doing it wrong because I taught myself to knit. She said, it's just different the way I hold the yarn.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

I have tried over and over again, hoping I would finally get it...I've had to give up, it really makes my brain spazz out if I keep at it. 
It is funny, being able to do it with two different colors of yarn, doing fairisle, it is like my brain realizes it is doing two different things, and can sort it out for that! Maybe one of these days I will be having a good day, and it will all fall into place. 
I wouldn't care if I learned it or not, but with my right arm and spine being in such bad shape, I think using my left hand to manage the yarn, would keep me going longer...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Studio Knitter said:


> Oh my, run watch some videos on it, and just do it, it is so very simple to do once you train your brain by doing it over and over! You will be so glad you did.
> If the first video you watch doesn't help, go to another one. I watched about 6 different videos before I found one done in a way I could understand it. Once you learn it and see how simple it is to do, you will find yourself wondering why you were ever afraid of it.
> Believe me, if I could learn to knit backwards, anyone can learn to do it!


Would it help you if I tried to write out the way I purl continental?


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

I don't know, usually it has to be visual for me to get it, but if you are willing to do it, I am willing to try...my right arm is still killing me and I quit knitting about 5 or 6 days ago so, you can see, it is pretty bad.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Studio Knitter - I have Fibro too and Lupus and so my nerves and hands, and really everything else, LOL gives me fits but the funny thing is if I quit knitting and crocheting very long my muscles and nerves seem to get worse the knitting sort of keeps me going. However, my carpal tunnel is acting up and my right finger stays pretty much numb now. What I'm trying to say the long way around it is a little knitting seems to keep me more limber so to speak. I hope you get to feeling better cause your knitting needs you. Oh, and keep purling the way that is best for you. I've been knitting too long to change to backwards now. My brain doesn't work very well forward knitting let alone backwards. LOL


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I'll be hornswaggled......I didn't even know knitting "leaned" to the right or left!!!!! Just goes to show yer never too old to learn something new!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Oh, I have to do a little knitting...couldn't quit it anymore than I would willingly quit breathing! 
I belong to a group on Yahoo that does two dishcloth KAL's a month, so, knitting 10 or so rows a day for 5 or 6 days, twice a month, really helps. 
If I start a project, I tend to keep going until I drop, then I have a flare up. My knitting problems are mostly caused by my damaged spine and right shoulder, and I used to, would knit until I had pain running clear down my arm, into my hand and fingers, and have my fingers lose feeling before I would break down and quit! Yes, I guess I am a knitting addict! LOL
I am rearranging things here, going to set up my sewing machine across from my knitting machine, and concentrate on sewing for awhile. I want to make me some new house dresses and aprons for summer.
I am also planning on starting a crazy quilt shawl. I will decorate it with both hand and machine stitching. Hopefully, once it warms up some, I will feel more like creating some nice projects. 
My biggest problem is, I have several other chronic health conditions besides the spine and shoulder, so it is a never ending battle to keep going!


----------



## FunnyGrandma (Jan 1, 2013)

Am playing catch up on old posts. Saw this and thought I would share .. There are a bunch of different ways of decreasing which will "show up" in a different manner on your garment depending on which one you use. Left leaning, right leaning, etc. It would be important if you're working on an armhole section so the body of work is "leaning" the right way to attach the sleeves or for the contour of the garment. The best resource for this that I've found is the "Vogue Knitting Quick Reference" book. I refer to it time and again because I'll forget which way to do what to make it lean in the right direction or give the right "look." The pictures in this book with the directions are very-very easy to understand. i personally would rather just Knit-two-together as it's easier but doesn't always give you the correctness you need depending on what you're doing. Confused, yet? LOL


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Closer to the SSK is knit two together through the back loop. Still is not the perfect twist, but a sniglet better. Doing a shawl and because there is a difference in the stitches and show up in the lace pattern, I am sticking to the chart. Also for darts and sleeves holes it does make a difference. I will admit, that on an afghan, I have k2tb instead of ssk, because it is faster.


----------

